# Goblin, Kobold, Orc Racial Feats



## Forrester (Jun 29, 2008)

Howdy, all. I'm working on the long-long-long-long-long overdue update for the Goblin Defense Fund, and the 4E fun I thought it might be helpful to present some interesting, fun, yet hopefully balanced racial feats for our favorite oppressed humanoids. 

All of the ones below seem relatively balanced to me, for racial feats (which are supposed to be a bit better than the typical boring feat), but I'm not 100% sure -- I'm definitely open to criticism, this is just the first draft. The orc ones might be a tad overpowered, I'm not sure -- but if you compare the base orc with, say, the dragonborn (who get dragon breath and +1 to hit when bloodied), well, I think the orc needs a little help to keep up. 

FYI my general feeling about heroic-tier feats is that the best ones seem to allow the character to do an extra 6-12 points of damage per encounter (e.g., +2 to damage with certain weapons, d6 to d8 on sneak-attack damage, etc.) For the damage-dealing feats, I tried to use that to gauge power level. 

Finally, I'd like to find some way to rip off the halfling feats without copying them directly or saying "Goblins and Kobolds can use the damned things", but I'm not sure if that's possible. Any ideas? 

Heroic Tier Feats
Fight the man
	Prerequisite: Small size, non-halfling, non-gnome
Benefit: You gain a +2 damage bonus against medium-sized humanoids and fey.   

Inner strength
	Prerequisite: Orc, Str 15
Benefit: When making an at-will melee attack, you may spend a healing surge to gain a +3 bonus to attack and damage. 

Just a goblin
	Prerequisite: Goblin
Benefit: Once per encounter, before using Goblin Tactics, you may make a basic attack with a +2 bonus against the opponent who missed you.  

Just a Kobold
	Prerequisite: Kobold
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus to opportunity attack rolls, and deal an additional d6 damage on a successful opportunity attack. 

Just an orc
	Prerequisite: Orc
Benefit: Once per encounter, you gain a +4 bonus to attack and damage against any single target. You may only use this power if bloodied. 

Not done yet
	Prerequisites: Goblin, Dex 15
Benefit: Instead of being limited to one immediate reaction or interrupt a round, each round you may make a number of immediate reactions and interrupts equal to your Dexterity bonus.  

Orcish weapon training
	Prerequisite: Orc
Benefit: You gain a +2 feat bonus to damage rolls with two-handed melee weapons.   

Shifty Goodness
	Prerequisite: Goblin or Kobold, Dex 13
Benefit: When shifting as part of a normal move or using a racial ability, you may treat difficult terrain as normal terrain. 

the old switcheroo
	Prerequisite: Goblin
Benefit: When shifting, the goblin can move into a space occupied by an ally. The ally shifts into the goblin’s previous space as a free action. 


Fight the man
	Prerequisite: Small size, non-halfling, non-gnome
Benefit: You gain a +2 damage bonus against medium-sized humanoids and fey.   


Paragon Tier Feats
Just a really pissed off orc
	Prerequisite: Orc, Str 19
Benefit: Once per encounter, you gain a +6 bonus to attack and damage against any single target. You may only use this power if bloodied. 

One good turn deserves another 
	Prerequisite: Goblin
Benefit: Once per encounter, you may use the Sneak Attack ability as if you were a rogue. If you have already used Sneak Attack this round (e.g., because you are already a rogue), you must use this after a different successful attack. 

Slippery Bastard
	Prerequisite: Goblin or Kobold, Dex 17
Benefit: When shifting as part of a normal move or using a racial ability, you may shift one additional square. 

Stand your ground
	Prerequisite: Orc
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls and damage rolls if you are attacking the same foe you attacked last round, have not moved since last round, and do not move this round. 

Underfoot, sneaky humanoid style
	Prerequisite: Goblin or Kobold
Benefit: When adjacent to an opponent three or more size categories larger than you, you gain partial cover against all opponents (including the really big one). [This cover acts as normal partial cover, i.e., you +2 to AC against all opponents, and may make Stealth checks to hide.]


----------



## shaytan (Jun 29, 2008)

intersting now if you can make some feats fo the shadar-kai race I will be happy.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jun 29, 2008)

shaytan said:


> intersting now if you can make some feats fo the shadar-kai race I will be happy.




seconded


----------



## Forrester (Jun 29, 2008)

shaytan said:


> intersting now if you can make some feats fo the shadar-kai race I will be happy.




What the hell is a shadar-kai?


----------



## generalhenry (Jun 29, 2008)

> What the hell is a shadar-kai?




Goths


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jun 29, 2008)

generalhenry said:


> Goths




more like realy cool dark humans from the shadow fell


----------



## generalhenry (Jun 29, 2008)

> more like realy cool dark humans from the shadow fell




ok ok.  Goths from the shadow fell.


----------



## shadewest (Jul 1, 2008)

generalhenry said:


> ok ok.  Goths from the shadow fell.




Who usually fight with spiked chains.

We can't forget the spiked chains.

It adds so much more Cool to the Gothiness!
/sarcasm

Some days i think Prozac should be added to municipal drinking water.


----------



## Siberys (Jul 1, 2008)

Not to threadjack, but I made several such feats for Goblinoids, Orcs, Kobolds, Shadar-Kai, Doppelgangers, and Shifters. They're linked to in my sig.

Some of your feats have struck my fancy, though, so I may yoink them. Particularly Slippery Bastard. Me likey.


----------



## Forrester (Jul 1, 2008)

shadewest said:


> Who usually fight with spiked chains.
> 
> We can't forget the spiked chains.
> 
> ...




I'll shove a sharp stick into my eye before I'll work on a feat for spiked-chain wielding goths.



Siberys said:


> Not to threadjack, but I made several such feats for Goblinoids, Orcs, Kobolds, Shadar-Kai, Doppelgangers, and Shifters. They're linked to in my sig.
> 
> Some of your feats have struck my fancy, though, so I may yoink them. Particularly Slippery Bastard. Me likey.




Thanks -- I may be stealing away a couple of yours as well. I have to say that I think more than a few of your feats are overpowered, I may tweak after stealing them. 

(For instance, +2 to all defenses when hidden/concealed at heroic tier just seems too powerful. Blood Fury is a little iffy as well -- although I take it if the attack does not succeed, then Blood Fury is wasted? I really don't want to stray from the whole "extra 6-8 pts of damage per encounter at levels 1-10" guideline that's clearly been put in place by the designers.) 

Ditto goblin hamstringing, etc. I love the concept, but they just seem too powerful relative to other kinda lame 4E feats. Yes, you have to hit (I am hoping), but when you hit not only do you do 11-12 points of damage, you get a VERY tasty effect, like stunning or restraining, that's probably almost as good as doing that extra damage.

Actually . . . thinking about goblin hamstringing -- make it an extra d6 of damage, and your opponent is immobilized for one round. You may absolutely consider that concept stolen .


----------



## Siberys (Jul 1, 2008)

Forrester said:


> I'll shove a sharp stick into my eye before I'll work on a feat for spiked-chain wielding goths.




I've a friend who likes the guys, so I developed 'em a bit. Plus, they had a sweet ecology article on 'em back when Dragon was in print.



Forrester said:


> Thanks -- I may be stealing away a couple of yours as well. I have to say that I think more than a few of your feats are overpowered, I may tweak after stealing them.




Well, that's why I put 'em on the 'net. Critique is welcome!



Forrester said:


> (For instance, +2 to all defenses when hidden/concealed at heroic tier just seems too powerful. Blood Fury is a little iffy as well -- although I take it if the attack does not succeed, then Blood Fury is wasted? I really don't want to stray from the whole "extra 6-8 pts of damage per encounter at levels 1-10" guideline that's clearly been put in place by the designers.)




Maybe +2 to AC and Ref only? it fits with the theme better (why would he be more mentally resistant?)

And, yes, if you miss with Blood Fury, wasted.



Forrester said:


> Ditto goblin hamstringing, etc. I love the concept, but they just seem too powerful relative to other kinda lame 4E feats. Yes, you have to hit (I am hoping), but when you hit not only do you do 11-12 points of damage, you get a VERY tasty effect, like stunning or restraining, that's probably almost as good as doing that extra damage.
> 
> Actually . . . thinking about goblin hamstringing -- make it an extra d6 of damage, and your opponent is immobilized for one round. You may absolutely consider that concept stolen .




Again, yes, if the attack misses, power wasted.

Keep in mind that Hamstringing is Paragon tier. Although Restrained is a bit much, you're right. 2d6 + immobilized seems balanced at 11+, no?


Now, to some of your stuff, so I can contribute to your homebrewing - and we should move discussion of my stuff to my thread. So as to avoid threadjacking, of course.

Attack bonuses are HUGE. They're difficult to come by in 4e, and +1 to attack is roughly +2 to damage (in game design terms, or so I've read), and, even then, your "Just an Orc" feat would be giving the equivalent of +12 damage. When I did things, I tried to keep attack bonus on the lower end.


----------



## shadewest (Jul 1, 2008)

Forrester said:


> I'll shove a sharp stick into my eye before I'll work on a feat for spiked-chain wielding goths.




Is that some kind of variation of cutter behavior?  Are you sure you're not goth?
(J/K)


----------

